# Help on setting up AMP/Apple TV/Blu Ray/Comcast



## love2skiutah (May 11, 2011)

Okay, so I just moved my 5.1 surround Paradigm speaker system from my other home. I'm trying to set it up, but I'm lost. 

The Receiver I'm looking at is this one. 


It's the NAD T747
Here are the features.


Features
7 X 60 watts Simultaneous Full Disclosure Power
7 X 120 watts Minimum Continuous Power (FTC)
Auto Setup and Calibration of speaker settings with supplied microphone
Data Port for use with optional NAD Dock for iPod
Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio lossless decoding
Dolby Digital Plus, ProLogic IIx, DTS HD High Resolution Audio, Digital Surround 96/24, Neo:6
EARS surround, Enhanced Stereo, Dolby Virtual
5 Custom AV Presets allow instant recall of unique speaker settings, listening mode, and tone settings
AM/FM Tuner with 60 Presets (30 AM and 30 FM presets)
Optional DAB (230V) or XM (120V) Tuner Modules
4 HDMI Inputs with Repeater Function
Analogue Video Inputs are converted to digital HDMI Output
SD signals are converted to HD up to 1080p with onboard Faroudja DCDi Processing
6 Analogue Audio Inputs, plus 7.1 analogue input
2 Optical and 2 Coax Digital Audio Inputs
4 Analogue Video (S-Video and Composite) and 3 Component Video inputs
Front Panel Inputs for games, cameras, etc. include S-Video and Composite Video, Analogue Audio, Optical Digital Audio
2 Digital Outputs; 1 Optical, 1 Coax
Zone 2 AV Output with independent Source and Volume setting
2 IR Inputs, 1 IR Output
RS-232 port interface to advanced control systems
12V Trigger Out
AVR 3 Remote; 4 Device Control with NAD code library
ZR 5 Second Zone Remote



I'm a REALLY big noob with this, but I want to ask you guys some questions.

1. Is this Receiver going to be okay for this speaker system? I had the NAD L73 and it got dropped when I moved. If not, you have any other suggestions? 

I have a 50 inch Panasonic Plasma on my living room wall. 
I have a Panasonic Blu Ray Player
Apple TV
Comcast


So tell me if I can do this. I would like the true digital audio experience.


Can I go HDMI from my TV to this Receiver, then go from the receiver with HDMI to the Apple, Blu Ray and Comcast with 3 HDMI cables.

It only has 2 Optical Audio ports, so I was thinking going from the Receiver to 2 of the units and use the coax to go from the receiver to the 3rd unit?

Am I completely wrong here? lol. I really have NO clue what I am doing and I am just assuming I can do this... 

1 more quick question. I have a 75 foot HDMI cable running from my tv to all my AV stuff. I had to connect another 3 foot HDMI cable to it. Am I losing quality with that big of a cord and by connecting it? At the time, like 4 years ago, there wasn't much available. 

Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, that AVR will be operationally fine, but if you have specific questions, please feel free to post them.

Just use HDMI whenever possible and you'll have the highest quality audio/video you can get.

Connecting 2 HDMI cable together may introduce a loss, but it will be apparent. Static, strange colors, dropouts. If you have think you "might" have a problem, you don't.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

love2skiutah said:


> Can I go HDMI from my TV to this Receiver, then go from the receiver with HDMI to the Apple, Blu Ray and Comcast with 3 HDMI cables.
> 
> It only has 2 Optical Audio ports, so I was thinking going from the Receiver to 2 of the units and use the coax to go from the receiver to the 3rd unit?


You would go out from the Apple/Blu ray/Comcast products into the input of the AVR. Then out from the AVR to the input of the TV.
HDMI carries the audio signals so you wouldn't need to use the optical/coax ports.


----------

